
Who wins in any civil war? - aszantu
I&#x27;m in a country that currently seems to move towards some kind of internal conflict, or civil war. 
Our political leader has been against imigration from when she started until 2010, something must have happened between 2010 and 2015, because she turned around 180 degree and decided to let in everyone, no background checks, no visa, etc.<p>Four years later(2019) statistics say it&#x27;s been more peaceful than 2014, but the crime we see and hear most are pretty violent, even if crime statistics went down.<p>Police force has been weakened over the last few years so they can&#x27;t really deal with the violence that&#x27;s out there.<p>Following that line, I came to the conclusion that this is happening on purpose. Let in strangers who have more experience with violence than the existing population, weaken police, watch it all burn down - that&#x27;s what it feels like.<p>Now I came to the prediction that this will lead to some violent outbursts in the next few years and that will require to either strengthen police with more officers, or militarize (so comming violence will benefit weapon manufacturers).<p>Any Ideas on this? It&#x27;s hard to google this, because everytime american civil war comes up.<p>Edit: if you flag me, please leave a comment about the why
======
dang
Users flagged this, probably because the post is much too strong flamebait not
to produce a flamewar if people started replying.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

